# Help finding bottom bracket for 91 Gary Fisher Montare



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

After googling for an hour or so I cannot seem to find the info I'm looking for regarding whether or not I can still buy a bottom bracket for this vintage ride or if there is some kind of substitute which can be used.

The bike is a 1991 Gary Fisher Montare which I have Frankenstiened into a suitable winter/snow bike using trials rims because the dimensions of the frame allow for semi fat tires, granted not as large as surly or any of the popular new "fat bikes" out there.

The site that listed the original parts for the bike state that it is a sealed 88mm bottom bracket for which said googling found me no real answers.

Any help would be appreciated as I'm not a professional wrencher!

Thanks.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

I assume you are looking for a square taper bottom bracket? If so there are two dimensions you need to determine. First the bottom bracket shell width (usually 68, 70, or 73mm, never seen an 88!) and then the spindle length of which there are a number of sizes. Once you have determined this, you should be able to find a number of different BB's that will fit. FSA, Shimano, and Tange for instance still make them in most sizes. Hope this helps!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Those Fishers used an odd wide bottom bracket with press fit bearings. Your best bet would be to stick with all the stock components and just replace the cartridge bearings in the bottom bracket.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

muddybuddy said:


> Those Fishers used an odd wide bottom bracket with press fit bearings. Your best bet would be to stick with all the stock components and just replace the cartridge bearings in the bottom bracket.


Muddybuddy is 100 percent correct. Take out your BB with a suitable metal slug(Fisher used to make one) and find the numbers of the cartridge bearings you have. Replace those, use green cylindrical locktite, and you are good to go.

One more thing, if your BB setup doesn't have the circlips like my 91 Procaliber was, thenm measure your BB distance to shell before removing so you will know wher to put it back exactly.

Shimano and the others do not make a BB for this style, at least I have never seen one to date.


----------

